# Vape Bargains Thread



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Post all vape related deals you can find. 
And lets begin !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

https://www.flavourworld.co.za/coll...rs/products/samsung-inr-25r-2500mah-20a-18650
Samsung 25R batteries for R69

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Another one from flavour world. I paid R80 for a pair of these at a local vape shop, they are giving away 10 for R160
Coilology Pre Built Coils - Alien V2 10 pack

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

@Faiyaz Cheulkar this a lovely thread also the vape den has some things really cheap it’s sad to see people trying to extract the most they can put this industry not everyone can afford everything they want coz some shops are making a killing with they stuff overpriced some guys I know couldn’t afford vaping I used to give out my juices so they stay away from stinkys however they ended up selling what little they had and went to stinkys coz vaping became too expensive

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Bossvape is the place I said was even cheaper than the prices I got. It seems as if they now have more stock. If you need batteries I doubt that you will find them at a better price, although it would be great to be proven wrong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Bossvape is the place I said was even cheaper than the prices I got. It seems as if they now have more stock. If you need batteries I doubt that you will find them at a better price, although it would be great to be proven wrong.


And Imraan is such a nice guy, allthough they online shop, he is only about 10min from me, so if I need urgently something I just order online and he lets me come pick up quickly within a hour or so normally

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

For the Forum Members in Cape Town, just saw this on another Platform. Cape Town stores only if i'm not mistaken

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Geekvape N80 fused Clapton wire is awesome and that’s a great price aswell

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mofat786

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Geekvape N80 fused Clapton wire is awesome and that’s a great price aswell


I beg to disagree, worst wire for me tbh


----------



## Hooked

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar this a lovely thread also the vape den has some things really cheap it’s sad to see people trying to extract the most they can put this industry not everyone can afford everything they want coz some shops are making a killing with they stuff overpriced some guys I know couldn’t afford vaping I used to give out my juices so they stay away from stinkys however they ended up selling what little they had and went to stinkys coz vaping became too expensive



@Yuvir Punwasi It's sad when someone smokes simply because it's so much cheaper than vaping. Someone in my town came to see me to discuss vaping but decided against it because of financial reasons.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Hooked said:


> @Yuvir Punwasi It's sad when someone smokes simply because it's so much cheaper than vaping. Someone in my town came to see me to discuss vaping but decided against it because of financial reasons.


@Hooked i may not be a millionaire however if someone is in need I would help out where I can especially getting people off the stinkys it dirty it’s stinky and harmful to they health and those around them especially they kids there’s some places here in Durban that has a high mark up I guess part of the reason is they rent however I’d rather buy on a budget there’s many other things I can do with the money that I do save

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Post all vape related deals you can find.
> And lets begin !


Awesome thread @Faiyaz Cheulkar  we are going to miss you at the Vape Meet on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hooked said:


> @Yuvir Punwasi It's sad when someone smokes simply because it's so much cheaper than vaping. Someone in my town came to see me to discuss vaping but decided against it because of financial reasons.



At first, I thought that I would disagree with your statement that vaping is more expensive than smoking but then I realised that many smokers are buying illegal cigarettes for almost nothing. 

Surely if you start quitting and use a pod with DIY juice (your own or from a friend) it would cost you less than smoking? I have only used one pod but the juice consumption seems to be very low.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Vaping as a Smoking Cessation Aid (Pod + High Nic Juice) is cheaper than cigarettes (Premium brands)
Vaping as a hobby or lifestyle (vs. smoking) is an costly/expensive luxury

Reactions: Agree 14


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> At first, I thought that I would disagree with your statement that vaping is more expensive than smoking but then I realised that many smokers are buying illegal cigarettes for almost nothing.
> 
> Surely if you start quitting and use a pod with DIY juice (your own or from a friend) it would cost you less than smoking? I have only used one pod but the juice consumption seems to be very low.



@Puff the Magic Dragon Not everyone has the time or inclination to DIY, particularly when first switching to vaping. Even using commercial juice is a schlepp - in fact, the entire vaping SOP is a schlepp and if it weren't for the fantastic flavours I'm sure I wouldn't have continued.

I think we forget how easy smoking is. Firstly, cigs can be bought anywhere, at any time. Then to smoke, just take a cig out the pack, flick-o'-the-Bic and away you go. 

Now vaping. Must pre-plan because mods and juice can't be bought anywhere at any time. 
Cart all your gear with you. Mods are heavy (compared to a cigarette) + and extra mod and/or extra batteries + extra juice + extra coil. 
Refill tank continually. A messy business sometimes if tank has a small inlet. 
Replace coil. Messy business. Prime coil and wait. Irritating business. 
Find out that you don't like the flavour which you've just bought. Expensive business.

Crikey! I'm surprised so many people persevere!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I agree with you @Hooked that the vaper which you described (a hobby Vaper) spends a fortune on gear and carries a ton of equipment. I take two mods, three extra batteries, three attys and juice to work every day. I spend hours making coils and replacing wicks. 

My point is that if you only want to give up smoking your total requirement would be two tiny pods and juice. Your only daily effort would be to fill a pod and charge them overnight. You could even get away with one pod device in the beginning. Most vapers don't progress to the hobby stage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> @Puff the Magic Dragon Not everyone has the time or inclination to DIY, particularly when first switching to vaping. Even using commercial juice is a schlepp - in fact, the entire vaping SOP is a schlepp and if it weren't for the fantastic flavours I'm sure I wouldn't have continued.
> 
> I think we forget how easy smoking is. Firstly, cigs can be bought anywhere, at any time. Then to smoke, just take a cig out the pack, flick-o'-the-Bic and away you go.
> 
> Now vaping. Must pre-plan because mods and juice can't be bought anywhere at any time.
> Cart all your gear with you. Mods are heavy (compared to a cigarette) + and extra mod and/or extra batteries + extra juice + extra coil.
> Refill tank continually. A messy business sometimes if tank has a small inlet.
> Replace coil. Messy business. Prime coil and wait. Irritating business.
> Find out that you don't like the flavour which you've just bought. Expensive business.
> 
> Crikey! I'm surprised so many people persevere!!!



Thats why it all comes down to somebody have to want to stop. If they don't really want to all those things you mentioned will be used as an excuse.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Most vapers that I know only have these pen style or bit bigger tube style mods, only one and charge through the day. So its maybe R200 coils a month and another few hundred on juice, not very expensive

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

I quit smoking at once thanks to the Justfog hybrid kit and a bottle of Liqua 18mg green apple. From there on I spent a whole year on the same setup (that I duplicated). In summary around R1.6K hardware and maybe R1.2K in coils and R4.5K (and I’m exaggerating) on ejuice. I used to spend more than R1.2K on stinkies a month at the time. The maths are simple: more than R5k economized in just 12 months.
The second year I bought 2 istick pico clone kits for R800 from a Chinese shop and went on for even more than R5k in economies.
Third year, I discovered RTAs, RDA, the gear hype and started DIYing. I’m very much sure I spent more than R10k on vape gear in the last 12months  and probably another R5K on accessories and ejuice.
That being said, I only feel gratitude for succeeding the war against the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Mr. B

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> https://www.flavourworld.co.za/coll...rs/products/samsung-inr-25r-2500mah-20a-18650
> Samsung 25R batteries for R69


A buddy of mine told me he gets 25R's in Mitchell's Plain for R70 each. Apparently all of their batteries are dirt cheap. I don't know of the batts are authentic but if I get the name I'll post it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr. B

Mr. B said:


> A buddy of mine told me he gets 25R's in Mitchell's Plain for R70 each. Apparently all of their batteries are dirt cheap. I don't know of the batts are authentic but if I get the name I'll post it


check out Lekker Batts https://www.facebook.com/lekkerbatts/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

Who has the cheapest Nautilus coils?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Juan_G said:


> Who has the cheapest Nautilus coils?



The Vape Guy has them at R230 for 5, works out to R46 per Coil
@BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1

Mr. B said:


> A buddy of mine told me he gets 25R's in Mitchell's Plain for R70 each. Apparently all of their batteries are dirt cheap. I don't know of the batts are authentic but if I get the name I'll post it


It is true and they are authentic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

herb1 said:


> It is true and they are authentic



It's them here: https://web.facebook.com/lekkerbatts/?_rdc=1&_rdr

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked

herb1 said:


> It is true and they are authentic



@herb1 Could you post the name and contact details of the shop please?


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> @herb1 Could you post the name and contact details of the shop please?



Don't worry - got the info from @Dela Rey Steyn's post.

Is this the shop in Mitchell's Plain?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Just today I was doing a price comparison of Samsung 30Q batteries and I found some on a non-vaping site, at much cheaper than the usual vape shops. The vape shops sell them for R150 - R160, occasionally R140.
https://e-glow.co.za/18650-inr-samsung-30q-3000mah-3-7v-344188.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hooked said:


> Just today I was doing a price comparison of Samsung 30Q batteries and I found some on a non-vaping site, at much cheaper than the usual vape shops. The vape shops sell them for R150 - R160, occasionally R140.
> https://e-glow.co.za/18650-inr-samsung-30q-3000mah-3-7v-344188.html
> 
> View attachment 168120




If you are looking for some thirty Qs Boss Vape has them on sale for eighty bucks.

https://bossvape.co.za/collections/chargers?page=1

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/vendors?q=LIQUID DISTRO

R50 for resin drip tips

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Not on special but these alien coils are pretty cheap. R129 for 10 peices. 

https://www.flavourworld.co.za/collections/cotton/products/eco-line-ni80-alien-v2-3-0-4-0-25

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

At this price, there really is no excuse to use batteries with damaged wraps. They may not be fancy, but at least your battery is protected.

https://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/427...eatshrink_Tubing_Red_72x30mm_LOCAL_STOCK.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

X-Calibre786 said:


> At this price, there really is no excuse to use batteries with damaged wraps. They may not be fancy, but at least your battery is protected.
> 
> https://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/427...eatshrink_Tubing_Red_72x30mm_LOCAL_STOCK.html






Nice one @X-Calibre786 Wish I could eat and shrink!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

You guys doing an awesome job on this section of the forum just a few shout outs to @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Hooked @Grand Guru @X-Calibre786 and everyone else here thank you guys

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> You guys doing an awesome job on this section of the forum just a few shout outs to @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Hooked @Grand Guru @X-Calibre786 and everyone else here thank you guys



Thank you for your kind words @Yuvir Punwasi

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Riaz_sh

i agree... got myself some stuff from bossvape thanks to this thread... wouldn't have even known about them... keep it up guys

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Sir Vape is running a 15% discount specials on all their stock for Women’s Day. Not bad!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mo_MZ

Very helpful thread.... Thanks gents. Keep it going

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> Just ordered
> 
> -Just ordered - no discount....


Use the code WOMENS15 @ARYANTO

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 174311
> 
> Use the code WOMENS15 @ARYANTO


too late


----------



## ARYANTO




----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> Sir Vape is running a 15% discount specials on all their stock for Women’s Day. Not bad!


-Just ordered - Asked them to add the discount code ... will see if it works . tnx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Vaperite has the Vgod Pro Elite on sale for R795. I know that some of you guys really like them.

https://www.vaperite.co.za/sale-of-the-day/








PLUS percent online coupon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

ARYANTO said:


> -Just ordered - Asked them to add the discount code ... will see if it works . tnx


no it did'nt...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> no it did'nt...


It didn’t work for me either and I received that thing via email  so I went ahead and ordered my obs Cube X from Fastech in the colour I initially wanted!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Slick

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Vaperite has the Vgod Pro Elite on sale for R795. I know that some of you guys really like them.
> 
> https://www.vaperite.co.za/sale-of-the-day/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLUS percent online coupon.


Online code does not work on sale items if I'm not mistaken

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darius1332

Sir Vape and Vape Cartel are having some online VapeCon specials.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA

Darius1332 said:


> Sir Vape and Vape Cartel are having some online VapeCon specials.



Some great prices on both sites! So tempted but also want to wait for vapecon! LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Batteries and cotton saw this on Facebook for the guys that missed vapecon and need to stock up on cotton or replace batteries

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Batteries and cotton saw this on Facebook for the guys that missed vapecon and need to stock up on cotton or replace batteries


Popped in there and got some new batt's and mixing concentrates - awesome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/mega-sale?page=19
Sit vape has some nice specials till the 5th Feb.
Sorry, Sir vape

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Resistance said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/mega-sale?page=19
> Sit vape has some nice specials till the 5th Feb.


SIT vape hehe

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Very nice Sale going on at Lung Candy!

https://lungcandy.co.za/collections/sale

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Very nice Sale going on at Lung Candy!
> 
> https://lungcandy.co.za/collections/sale
> 
> View attachment 189291
> 
> 
> View attachment 189292
> 
> 
> View attachment 189293


They’re advertising the Smoant Naboo as the Charon Mini?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Grand Guru said:


> They’re advertising the Smoant Naboo as the Charon Mini?



Good price for the Naboo but expensive for the Charon Mini which is on sale at VapOWave for R5 90.

https://www.vapeowave.co.za/?s=smoant&post_type=product

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TonySC

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Good price for the Naboo but expensive for the Charon Mini which is on sale at VapOWave for R5 90.
> 
> https://www.vapeowave.co.za/?s=smoant&post_type=product



.....I could swear vapeowave had a different website last night....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Very nice Sale going on at Lung Candy!
> 
> https://lungcandy.co.za/collections/sale
> 
> View attachment 189291
> 
> 
> View attachment 189292
> 
> 
> View attachment 189293



@vicTor VGmax juice on sale bro.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/?f...A4tu_MOum7wYy_UaalddPvWgw2kcAe2NGtgpGP6vWKee4
Some lekka pricing on diy stuff.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chickenstrip

Hopefully this thread can be revived soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9


----------



## Paul33

Chickenstrip said:


> Hopefully this thread can be revived soon.


That would be handy

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Even me! I would love some bargains right about now, but we need to keep in mind, that a lot of the stores did now trade during this time at all, and we can't really expect them to start offering a bunch of sales in the near future. We need to support our local stores now more than ever to help them get back on their feet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 15 | Winner 1


----------



## Chickenstrip

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Even me! I would love some bargains right about now, but we need to keep in mind, that a lot of the stores did now trade during this time at all, and we can't really expect them to start offering a bunch of sales in the near future. We need to support our local stores now more than ever to help them get back on their feet.



True, but let's be honest here. A lot of them were still trading. My 3 regular shops only stopped during the initial 3 week lockdown.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Mr. B

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Even me! I would love some bargains right about now, but we need to keep in mind, that a lot of the stores did now trade during this time at all, and we can't really expect them to start offering a bunch of sales in the near future. We need to support our local stores now more than ever to help them get back on their feet.


Whilst I agree with your sentiment, I have a feeling that with the change to level 2 the vape industry will now move towards a buyer's market, away from a seller's market. Vape shops that were fortunate enough to not permanently close may now have to incentivize customers to purchase from them as customers can now go wherever they want.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Evolution Vape have the DRAG X for R670. 

It's the cheapest I've seen and it's a hell of a lot cheaper than what I paid for mine.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2


----------



## Balsak

Mr. B said:


> Whilst I agree with your sentiment, I have a feeling that with the change to level 2 the vape industry will now move towards a buyer's market, away from a seller's market. Vape shops that were fortunate enough to not permanently close may now have to incentivize customers to purchase from them as customers can now go wherever they want.



Precisely this how many people going forward is let's say that used to spent a 1000 bucks can now only spend 500 people are going to start bargain hunting, and it is going to be up to the shops to lure them there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Hooked

This wouldn't work right now, *and I wouldn't dream of doing this to a vape shop*, but here are some tips *in general* for possibly getting an online discount.

*Want an extra online-shopping discount in South Africa? Try walking away for a day or three.*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/abandon-your-shopping-cart-for-an-extra-online-discount-2020-1

*"If you have the time, shop – and then wait for three days.*
To create an abandoned cart, select stuff on an e-commerce website, go right up to the checkout stage – and then walk away.

You don't even necessarily have to register an account on that website, although it might help.

The most popular form of abandoned-cart recovery is by sending reminder emails, which means the site needs your email address. But we've seen a local example where a website targets those with abandoned carts via Google ads too. (Google has a specific method to combine tracking code dropped by the selling website with an auction-style system for who gets to show you ads that can lead to those creepy specific ads for, say, shoes that you start seeing after browsing shoes.)

So with or without your contact details, a website may try to track you down and convince you to take the plunge, and pay for those items you left in your cart.

But they may not necessarily offer you a freebie immediately.

In the rapidly developing world of abandoned-cart recovery, retailers are encouraged not to go with a discount offer immediately. Instead best-practice calls for first trying a gentle reminder, either via an email or a tailored banner ad that suggests you "forgot something", or asking if you need to speak to an agent.

If that doesn't work, you may get the hard sell: "We can't guarantee availability of this product much longer", or "Prices are about to go up".

Only if it becomes clear you are not going to budge comes the third phase, which can be a discount coupon for 10% or more off your basket, free shipping, or whatever other perk or freebie the site hopes will entice you to seal the deal.

As a rule of thumb, wait three days to see if that third phase kicks in, even if the second-phase offer contains a discount; there may still be a better offer coming..."

EDIT: I'll try this for an air-fryer, if I don't want to wait for Black Friday

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Someone said bargains? I received more than 5 emails from Vape Shops today. Even shops I never bought from!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 5


----------



## Timwis

Obviously not much good to most in South Africa but my bargain vape this year was from Newvaping in the U.K. Odin Mini DNA 75C Mod for £99.99 with 2 Golisi 21700 batteries free and a 15% off code.

So Odin Mini with 2 21700 batteries delivered within 48hrs for £85, a steal!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> Someone said bargains? I received more than 5 emails from Vape Shops today. Even shops I never bought from!
> View attachment 204550



I'm exercising as much restraint as my zero bank balance allows me to

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> This wouldn't work right now, *and I wouldn't dream of doing this to a vape shop*, but here are some tips *in general* for possibly getting an online discount.
> 
> *Want an extra online-shopping discount in South Africa? Try walking away for a day or three.*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/abandon-your-shopping-cart-for-an-extra-online-discount-2020-1
> 
> *"If you have the time, shop – and then wait for three days.*
> To create an abandoned cart, select stuff on an e-commerce website, go right up to the checkout stage – and then walk away.
> 
> You don't even necessarily have to register an account on that website, although it might help.
> 
> The most popular form of abandoned-cart recovery is by sending reminder emails, which means the site needs your email address. But we've seen a local example where a website targets those with abandoned carts via Google ads too. (Google has a specific method to combine tracking code dropped by the selling website with an auction-style system for who gets to show you ads that can lead to those creepy specific ads for, say, shoes that you start seeing after browsing shoes.)
> 
> So with or without your contact details, a website may try to track you down and convince you to take the plunge, and pay for those items you left in your cart.
> 
> But they may not necessarily offer you a freebie immediately.
> 
> In the rapidly developing world of abandoned-cart recovery, retailers are encouraged not to go with a discount offer immediately. Instead best-practice calls for first trying a gentle reminder, either via an email or a tailored banner ad that suggests you "forgot something", or asking if you need to speak to an agent.
> 
> If that doesn't work, you may get the hard sell: "We can't guarantee availability of this product much longer", or "Prices are about to go up".
> 
> Only if it becomes clear you are not going to budge comes the third phase, which can be a discount coupon for 10% or more off your basket, free shipping, or whatever other perk or freebie the site hopes will entice you to seal the deal.
> 
> As a rule of thumb, wait three days to see if that third phase kicks in, even if the second-phase offer contains a discount; there may still be a better offer coming..."
> 
> EDIT: I'll try this for an air-fryer, if I don't want to wait for Black Friday



I've had this happen with overseas vape stores. 
Realized by accident. Added stuff to cart and got busy and forgot. 3 days later gor an autoemailer to remind me of the cart being loaded. And a 20% discount.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Informative 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

M.Adhir said:


> I've had this happen with overseas vape stores.
> Realized by accident. Added stuff to cart and got busy and forgot. 3 days later gor an autoemailer to remind me of the cart being loaded. And a 20% discount.



Dotmod gives you 10% discount after 15 minutes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

incredible_hullk said:


> Dotmod gives you 10% discount after 15 minutes



 Then it's definitely worth waiting 3 days. By then they'll pay you to take the product.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I still have about half a liter of vape juice left ! I can definitely wait

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------

